# Anyone cover the wool in an Oberon cover?



## whispercalm (Apr 18, 2011)

Just got myfirst Oberon cover which is gorgeous, but I don't like the feel of the wool felt against my fingers whne I fold the cover back.
Wish I would have asked them not to put it in, but too late.
Anyone ever modify their cover by attaching something smoother over the wool?


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

I recall someone mentioning that they'd taken out the wool, but I don't think anyone replaced it. You could probably iron on some fabric, if you're careful, I think.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I was unable to locate the post where someone successfully removed 99% of the wool from the inside cover.  The person included pictures, and it looked OK.  The task would have been a lot more work than I wanted to invest though.  

The fabric covering idea sounds interesting.  I'm guessing you could get some iron-on kind of fabric maybe?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this the link you were looking for about removing the wool?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51472.msg903449.html#msg903449

Betsy


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Covering is probably easier.  You might hace trouble with loosening the stitches if you tried to completely remove all of the wool.


----------



## whispercalm (Apr 18, 2011)

think I will check out covering it ....I will have to brainstorm this.


----------



## candyisdandy (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you tried contacting Oberon to ask?  I'm sure they'll advise against it, or at the very least, tell you to proceed with caution.  But if you say you're going to do it anyway, perhaps they will have a suggestion as to the best way to remove it with minimal harm to the cover.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is this the link you were looking for about removing the wool?
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51472.msg903449.html#msg903449
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, that was the thread I was talking about where MartyS removed the wool from his cover.


----------

